# Pest identification. Leaves exoskeleton on leaf. Flying insect too



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Is that the shell/exoskeleton of the flying insect or is that something else?


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

oh it might be a cicada
I didn't know it's been 17yrs already. Do they only come back after 17?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

It hasnt been 17 years yet. The brood for Chicago is still scheduled for 2024 but there is a 13 year variant that is making its appearance this year. I've seen quite a few here in McHenry Co, NE Illinois, but nowhere near the numbers seen during the last irruption of them.


----------

